# Welcome To The Flat White Family!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh Costa!! What will you think of next









Just let me grab my wallet and I'm on my way . . .


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Flat Stanley a small child that we dropped an espresso machine on?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Who has tried these then ( before the comments come in about how crap they are )


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Who has tried these then ( before the comments come in about how crap they are )


I had a soy latte to go on Sunday morning as I was feeling the lack of caffeine between jobs while working... These hadn't appeared at that point. The flat white is actually ok if the barista knows what they are doing.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Flat black is ridiculous.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

filthynines said:


> Flat black is ridiculous.


Is it not a lungo in disguise?

Personally O'm quite glad they didn't call the flat mocha a flat brown!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Who has tried these then ( before the comments come in about how crap they are )


I'm sure it just depends primarily on your luck in the barista that makes it for you. I won't be going out of my way to try them and that's for sure.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> Is it not a lungo in disguise?
> 
> Personally O'm quite glad they didn't call the flat mocha a flat brown!


I think that's right!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Missy said:


> Flat Stanley a small child that we dropped an espresso machine on?


Whilst he was laid down ........... Jon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Who has tried these then ( before the comments come in about how crap they are )


I expect they will appeal to some of their customers. If I'm having coffee all I want is coffee, not gimmicky sugar-laden syrups or chemical flavourings. But I can see why they've introduced them. Give Joe Public what he wants and make money from it.


----------



## Spookiemurphy (Jun 15, 2017)

Bit like Starbucks appropriating the term macchiato, then bastardizing the hell out of it.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I've had a flat white from their drive through in Middlesbrough a little while ago and it was nice.

Then on Monday I had a Capp from the Northallerton one and it was pants. Different drink I know but luck of the draw I think.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> I'm sure it just depends primarily on your luck in the barista that makes it for you. I won't be going out of my way to try them and that's for sure.


I had a coconut milk one . tasted like a coffee infused, diabetic inducing , milk shake .


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> I had a coconut milk one . tasted like a coffee infused, diabetic inducing , milk shake .


Just to be sure - is this a good or a bad thing?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Just to be sure - is this a good or a bad thing?


Depends on your mood. It was infinitely better than any starbucks coffee i have had.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

The coconut one is just coconut milk afaik? As in dairy alternative, not the stuff in a tin (it is ridiculously sweet)


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

My wife ordered a coconut flat white earlier. They overcharged her and told her it was because coconut milk was used and so that was 45p...


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

filthynines said:


> My wife ordered a coconut flat white earlier. They overcharged her and told her it was because coconut milk was used and so that was 45p...


SOooooo is it possible to micro foam Coconut Milk ..... just a thought or has it been covered before ?.

Jon.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

xpresso said:


> SOooooo is it possible to micro foam Coconut Milk ..... just a thought or has it been covered before ?.
> 
> Jon.


rhe menu says it contains soya, presumably to make it robust.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

The coconut milk they use is not coconut milk. It's a soy milk with some coconut milk mixed in. I've seen the carton and it seems to be specially made for steaming milk, even says you can create foam with it on the box.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Who has tried these then ( before the comments come in about how crap they are )


Guilty as charged!

In mitigation I was waiting for MrsD to pick me up from A&E (after confirmation that I hadn't broken my arm) it was about minus 3 and Costa was warm!

It was what it was


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

PS I didn't see any of the weird option until after I sat down - I just asked for a flat white in autopilot.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

flat black made me chuckle.

I take it all these are following their flat white reciple of 21g in a 'triple shot' basket and extracting at 15 seconds

it hurt just writing that.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

This talk about Coconut milk had me thinking that we had some from our homemade ice cream days, low and behold there it was at the back of the cupboard, we discussed how old do you think it, roughly ?.

Now it only say's Best Before and no guidance as to after the 08/08/2012 what it will be like. given it's a few days after I may use it for practice.







.

Jon.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

xpresso said:


> SOooooo is it possible to micro foam Coconut Milk ..... just a thought or has it been covered before ?.
> 
> Jon.


I've worked with coconut milk and you can froth it properly, the issue I had was that after warming up its taste was awful


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I am starting to feel a bit sick


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

mmm what else do you have in the cupboard Fray Bentos form the 70's ha


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Jony said:


> mmm what else do you have in the cupboard Fray Bentos form the 70's ha


Now then Jony have you ever perused shops, B&M, Home Bargains and still see to this day an array of Fray Bentos tinned pies and only a quid.

Jon.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

xpresso said:


> This talk about Coconut milk had me thinking that we had some from our homemade ice cream days, low and behold there it was at the back of the cupboard, we discussed how old do you think it, roughly ?.
> 
> Now it only say's Best Before and no guidance as to after the 08/08/2012 what it will be like. given it's a few days after I may use it for practice.
> 
> ...


If it's in a tin it will be fine. Unless.the tin is damaged.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Each member of the 'Flat Family' is hand crafted by an expert barista using the purest coffee extraction method, a cortissimo shot - 21 grams of coffee extracted over 15 seconds to create a shorter extraction.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

jlarkin said:


> Each member of the 'Flat Family' is hand crafted by an expert barista using the purest coffee extraction method, a cortissimo shot - 21 grams of coffee extracted over 15 seconds to create a shorter extraction.


I'm doing this already but it's not what I set out to do







.................

Jon.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Who has tried these then ( before the comments come in about how crap they are )


So I took one for the team today and tried one in Zug. Even the guy behind the counter looked sheepish.

It was a watery experience of under-extracted black coffee.

I'm increasingly of the view that there should be a filter coffee renaissance on the high street.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Obnic said:


> So I took one for the team today and tried one in Zug. Even the guy behind the counter looked sheepish.
> 
> It was a watery experience of under-extracted black coffee.
> 
> I'm increasingly of the view that there should be a filter coffee renaissance on the high street.


I'd be careful what you wish for there, last time I tried a Starbucks filter coffee my eyeballs almost exploded from the strength of it...


----------

